# Unwanted X hose



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was given a 25 foot X hose type hose, I'd forgotten about it, we had one in the last van and it worked fine, but I've still got that one and don't need another so if any one wants it PM me, £10+P&P, save carrying a normal sized one so lighter and saves space, it'll almost fit in your pocket, comes with tap adapter and one of the gardening hose gun things.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

no comments


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

OK Kev, here's a comment.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers Mate


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev

Perhaps, like I, nobody knows what an X hose is - although I guess it must be one of those flat ones on a reel.

P.S I am surprised the word 'foot' got past the Canandian censors because **** does not

Geoff

P.P.S 'Haedes' seems to be OK - not that I have been there recently - not since they closed the Aire!


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll put you to the top again, I wonder how Wankel engine comes up?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

urbanracer said:


> I'll put you to the top again, I wonder how Wankel engine comes up?


I note you are flying an undefaced 'Blue' in your Avatar.

What is your history and do you sail now?

Geoff


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Have a Freeman 24, I could not find a red duster


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought a 25 foot hose you could put in your pocket was a bit of a giveaway, but for those who don't get out much, or know how to Google stuff   an X hose shrinks to almost pocket size when not in use, and expands when you need it, ours comes with all you need to water the garden etc, and shrinks back down so it not all over the place, it is also a Lime green one, not blue.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Urbanracer

So the Blue is only for the Avatar - not the Freeman?

Pity about it being a 'motorboat' - sailing me'self - but looks a neat little craft.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Lets start an auction for Kev.

Ill open a bid at 25p!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry 

Why are you bidding for a crinkly old hose? You already have one with an X-rating on it!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*barry turn your web 
cam off
*


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev

Remember we are on F(a)cts - I had to modify my post above.

But the thought of the Web Cam? AAAAAARGH !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So no sense of humour then :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No advance on 25p then! Brilliant. Have I won then Kev?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I like the idea of small and lightweight, but is it food-grade? I notice it's a rubber inner but I'm not sure if that might be food-grade or not?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

So what's the worst that can happen?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev


After all that piffle I assume the hose is still available. I would like it please, if I may. I'll be back in UK on 20 March but I can credit your account in the meantime if you PM me bank details plus postage costs. Or any kind of payment you want is fine by me, but just don't post it yet - no-one home to receive it. 


Thank you in anticipation. 


PM me if you wish.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Kev
> 
> After all that piffle I assume the hose is still available. I would like it please, if I may. I'll be back in UK on 20 March but I can credit your account in the meantime if you PM me bank details plus postage costs. Or any kind of payment you want is fine by me, but just don't post it yet - no-one home to receive it.
> 
> ...


*SOLD*

You have a PM Viv


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't mean to be dismissive with my query re food-grade. I decided to stick with my permanently coiled one.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not fair Viv. You cannot just waltz in and bugger up the Auction. I was about to increase my bid to 39p and a packet of Quavers. :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JWW said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to be dismissive with my query re food-grade. I decided to stick with my permanently coiled one.


I always felt it was a bit of a con to be honest, the water in the hose is there for the shortest time (if you run it for a few seconds before putting it into the tank, I reckon it'd be next to impossible to leach anything from any hose in that time, I'd be more worried about insects living in the pipe so mine connects end to end.

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Not fair Viv. You cannot just waltz in and bugger up the Auction. I was about to increase my bid to 39p and a packet of Quavers. :frown2:


Your generosity underwhelms me Barty.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I always felt it was a bit of a con to be honest, the water in the hose is there for the shortest time (if you run it for a few seconds before putting it into the tank, I reckon it'd be next to impossible to leach anything from any hose in that time, I'd be more worried about insects living in the pipe so mine connects end to end.
> 
> .


Kev

I totally agre with you about hoses in which the water passes through quickly.

It is rather different inside a MH/boat where the instalation is permanent and the water could be sitting in the hose for a long time.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Now, now, you lot are doing "piffle" again. You'll be told off if you're not careful, Pifflers, piffling pifflouously.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> I totally agre with you about hoses in which the water passes through quickly.
> 
> ...


Good point Geoff, I'll try to remember that if I ever get a boat  

I thought we were talking about filling hoses though. >


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Now, now, you lot are doing "piffle" again. You'll be told off if you're not careful, Pifflers, piffling pifflouously.


You talking to me 'Piffler'?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yes.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Good point Geoff, I'll try to remember that if I ever get a boat
> 
> I thought we were talking about filling hoses though. >


Kev

I was agreeing with you.

I did write 'MH/boat' ( i.e. motorhome or boat) in reference to fixed hoses in either instalation, where the water might sit for weeks and in which case those arguing for 'food-grade' hoses have a point, which as we both agree should not be the case for filler hoses.

Now get back in your box:laugh: or I will not support you next time.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrs D reckons our water tastes tainted if I fill the tank from the roll out (none food grade hose) but tastes fine from the short 5 metre food grade hose.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Mrs D reckons our water tastes tainted if I fill the tank from the roll out (none food grade hose) but tastes fine from the short 5 metre food grade hose.


I think the difference could be the length of pipe. It is difficult to completely empty a 25m hose. we always run through enough water when using the long hose to flush out any residual water which could have been contaminated while sitting.

The 5m version(non food-grade in our case) is easy to empty with a few good swings around one's head - preferably close to anyone who might have pissed one off/been antisocial.>

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> I was agreeing with you.
> 
> ...


I know  I was extracting the urine > > and just pointing out for any newbies that I only meant for filling not for fixed use.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I know  I was extracting the urine > > and just pointing out for any newbies that I only meant for filling not for fixed use.


And 'Pisstaker', I was clarifying for Newbies in what circumstances food-grade might be better :laugh::laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I think the difference could be the length of pipe. It is difficult to completely empty a 25m hose. we always run through enough water when using the long hose to flush out any residual water which could have been contaminated while sitting.
> 
> The 5m version(non food-grade in our case) is easy to empty with a few good swings around one's head - preferably close to anyone who might have pissed one off/been antisocial.>
> 
> Geoff


Dont think so Geoff as its a roll flat 25 metre hose so it all rolls flat back onto a wheel. There should be no water left in it. The old one which was a plastic round garden hose on a bigger wheel which would have had the potential to retain water oddly never altered the taste. 90% of the time I use the short 5 metre hose though anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Our home water is weird, outside tap, bathroom upstairs and down all have the TCP taste (tom cats pi$$) Kitchen and futility room are fine, outside tap is on the same run as the kitchen and futility run, all a mixture of copper and JG plastic.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Our home water is weird, outside tap, bathroom upstairs and down all have the TCP taste (tom cats pi$$) Kitchen and futility room are fine, outside tap is on the same run as the kitchen and futility run, all a mixture of copper and JG plastic.


D'you think someone might be putting drops of Laphroaig in your storage tank?? :wink2:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Who has a storage tank these days, its 2015.


----------

